# Link coupler tool



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Shown is a picture of my "magic-tool", a chunk of aluminum billet that does a number of things for me. It helps with installing truck rivets, and mostly link coupler pins and couplers. I broke many couplers when I first started to install them and came up with this idea. I drilled a hole in the end of the billet, just large enough for the coupler weight, and leaving a small piece of material as a backer for the pin. I place the coupler and pin in the billet, and the truck I'm going to replace the coupler on, and then the link coupler install tool. A couple of whacks, and it's done. No more broken couplers.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Good deal! Coming up with specialized little tools to get the job done is half the fun in model railroading, at least in my opinion.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The fit with the edge of the chassis is perfect. It looks like that chassis spent some of its life under water.
I found a small anvil at a train show decades ago. It works to prevent breaking the coupler but much more awkward to position and use than your setup.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You have to have something for the coupler weight to set in, or otherwise, when you hit the pin with the correct tool, you're going to break the coupler, every time.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Has anyone done the couple work with an arbor press rather than a hammer? I like the tool Flyernut! I am expecting to find a similar solution soon, just haven't had time yet...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

TimmyD said:


> Has anyone done the couple work with an arbor press rather than a hammer? I like the tool Flyernut! I am expecting to find a similar solution soon, just haven't had time yet...


I don't think a press will work, you need a good whack to swag the collar of the pin..If you're somewhat of a machinist, you can make your own easily enough, but at only $12-$15 dollars plus shipping, it's worth it. To make it, I would use steel rod as a source for the tool, forget aluminum, it's too soft for extended use.Drill a hole just a wee bit larger than the coupler pin, and deep enough from the end of the pin to bottom out on the collar of the pin..Add a "cross" pattern to the end of the tool, and round off the edges. To make a pin remover, get another piece of steel and drill the hole a wee bit larger than the pin, but only go half way with the hole.You will need some type of backer for
either tool.





















.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A good couple of whacks and things should tighten up. I use a ball-peen, medium size, as I don't want alot of weight swinging and hitting the pin, I have more control of the "crush" with a lighter hammer.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Use Jeff Kane at the Train Tender for the pins. Normally they're .75 apiece, if you buy them in bulk, with a minimum purchase of 20 pins, the price goes down to .45 apiece.. The tool can be purchased from Doug Peck at PortLines Hobby Supply.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks Flyernut! It does sound like the swage tool at least is worth purchasing. The process seems simple enough, though with anything of this nature I imagine technique is 90% of the battle. Pins will have to wait for the new year, but looking forward to getting the rolling stock all working properly. Have a good day!
Tim


----------



## yadalon95 (6 d ago)

flyernut said:


> Shown is a picture of my "magic-tool", a chunk of aluminum billet that does a number of things for me. It helps with installing truck rivets, and mostly link coupler pins and couplers. I broke many couplers when I first started to install them and came up with this idea. I drilled a hole in the end of the billet, just large enough for the coupler weight, and leaving a small piece of material as a backer for the pin. I place the coupler and pin in the billet, and the truck I'm going to replace the coupler on, and then the seo link tracker tool. A couple of whacks, and it's done. No more broken couplers.
> View attachment 572615
> View attachment 572616
> View attachment 572617
> View attachment 572618



Hello There!
I believe that part of the excitement of scale derailment is creating up with original link tool to complete the task.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

yadalon95 said:


> Hello There!
> I believe that part of the excitement of scale derailing is creating up with original link tool to complete the task.


I have several home-made tools that I use, including a wheel puller, my billet, aluminum multi-use tool, sheet metal and sintered metal truck axle/wheel installer, quartering jigs,and various other oddities.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

yadalon95 said:


> Hello There!
> I believe that part of the excitement of scale derailing is creating up with original link tool to complete the task.


Please excuse my bad manners, welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

